# worst framers ever



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

check this out, no clue how to even hang over this and have it turn out good. they stuck the framing to the teleposts with pl glue on one side of the wall the drywall can ride over it on the other it sticks past almost 1/2" 

on one wall they even have the post as the corner where two walls make a corner


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That's nasty ! Looks like you'll have to float some board and learn how to rotate pictures.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

For rotating the pics, I've found that if I use the app on my phone, it seems to nearly always rotate the pics. Don't know what's up. Guess I'll have to experiment between taking pics like a phone, or turn it sideways so it's more like a camera.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've posted in the staff section about this. Basically, the "fix" for now, is to turn your phone horizontally like a camera. Then the pics get shown on-site as right side up. Either the site or the app does not auto rotate the pics. There are plenty of other sites, Facebook, Twitter, imgur, etc that can recognize what part of the pic is supposed to be "up". I wouldn't think it would be that hard of a fix. But what do I know, I'm just a"dumb drywaller"! Lol


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

rotate


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Professional crew or homeowner?


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Professional crew or homeowner?


professionals. but ****ty hick mennonite's

the upstairs framing was good besides a few low trusses not sure why the basement framing went so bad

or actually its just the dumb idea they had of lining the walls up with the teleposts and burying them inside the walls 

Does anyone have any suggestions to fix this ? or done somthing like this before..

tack weld some lath to the telepost and float it with durabond? probably gaurnteed to crack 100%


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

The green posts should be easy. The one in the wall looks like it will get buried no problem from what I see. The one on the corner will get screwed on either side of the post and then apply glue thick to the post and float the board to the corner. Might need some backing near the top of the post. Can't really tell what's happening with the red post. Looks like a wall to be shimmed ?

And I've never seen a sh1tty mennonite carpenter. They must not have been real mennonites. :no:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When It comes to Mennonites .IME...It's 50/50! Some really care about there work...Then there's the speed junkies that only care about $$ . 
I will say ! They pay there bills ! No matter the circumstance ...A check Is in hand When you walk out the door!:yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you have 2 options 
1 bring back the carpenters
2 charge more and let them know that if something is not good enough is not your fault


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

moore said:


> When It comes to Mennonites .IME...It's 50/50! Some really care about there work...Then there's the speed junkies that only care about $$ .
> I will say ! They pay there bills ! No matter the circumstance ...A check Is in hand When you walk out the door!:yes:


lol funny you say the word "junkies" the lead framer was all perc'd out 

only entertaining thing about them was they had an indian working for them they kept calling brown. i assumed his last name was brown.. it wasnt. 

figure somthing out only think i can see is furing out the wall on the really bad ones maybe upsell them on some niches and do the framing etc my self


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

also do you guys ever hog out the back of sheets for low hangers or other things in the way ? or just let it egg shell cut it out and premud it?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would drywall around it and durabond and ff it tight....easy fix


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

tjetson said:


> check this out, no clue how to even hang over this and have it turn out good. they stuck the framing to the teleposts with pl glue on one side of the wall the drywall can ride over it on the other it sticks past almost 1/2"
> 
> on one wall they even have the post as the corner where two walls make a corner


yes Slinger very good get kiwi to photoshop it after.:jester:


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

if those are the worst framers you have ever come across, you are a lucky man.


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I would drywall around it and durabond and ff it tight....easy fix


what does FF it tight mean?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ice man is referring to Fiba Fuse.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

what would you do if someone said fix this:yes:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> what would you do if someone said fix this:yes:


Light a match and run.


----------



## GypRocknRoll73 (Sep 3, 2014)

FF it tight means friction fit it tight.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

GypRocknRoll73 said:


> FF it tight means friction fit it tight.


Really?!?? That's your first post?:blink:


----------

